# (FL) Smackwater's Star Catcher, MH



## Smackwater (Apr 5, 2004)

*(FL) AFC Smackwater's Star Catcher, MH*

AFC Smackwater’s Star Catcher, MH ( FC AFC Watermark’s the Boss X Morningside’s Star Chaser, MH QAA)
DNA # V401625
Hips LR-150450G24M-PI - Good
Elbows LR-EL31236M24-PI - Normal
Eyes LR – 45050
CNM LR-CNM06-128-M-PIV Clear
EIC D09-049406 Clear

Yellow Factored
National Derby List 2006
Master Hunter Title Before age of 2
QAA at 2
Qualified for the 2010 National Amateur
Needs Win for FC

Catcher is 70 pounds of pure energy. He is an excellent marker and runs blinds as hard as he does his marks. He is amateur trained and handled. His previous litters have produced Master Hunters and All Age Qualified Dogs

For more information please contact me @ [email protected]

Thanks

Valarie


----------

